# KAMR on the Cover of N Scale RR!



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm just here to toot my RR club's horn a bit... we are on the cover of N Scale Railroading this month!

(Hey, if ya can't toot your own horn, then said horn will often go untooteth!)


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

That's cool!

Congrats,
Steve


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice !! I dig the lumber yard on the side. Have any close ups of that to share ?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

An honor......you ought to frame one of the covers under glass to hang on the clubs wall. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice!! Grats I just ordered the Nov/Dec just to see a closer picture of that Lumber yard that bl665 pointed out.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'll see if I can get some detail pics for you guys. Any requests besides the lumber yard?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice! I’ll have to come by sometime. Is the club in Maryville?


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

we need some pictures man !!! Also Where do can I subscribe to your stuff at ?


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

prrfan said:


> Nice! I’ll have to come by sometime. Is the club in Maryville?


No, it is located inside the Children's Museum of Oak Ridge. There are 2 N scale layouts... one that travels, and a stationary one (much larger). The club is open to the public every 3rd Sunday from 1-4pm.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Volphin said:


> prrfan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! I’ll have to come by sometime. Is the club in Maryville?
> ...


Ok, I’ve been there, but it’s been a while. Will have to get back there. Thanks!


----------

